

Trip Hawkins’ latest game for Facebook is “best idea I’ve ever had” - dannyr
http://games.venturebeat.com/2010/03/24/sixteen-years-in-the-making-trip-hawkins-latest-game-for-facebook-is-best-idea-ive-ever-had/

======
dannyr
I wonder how many days until Zynga clones this game.

